# Doji's and Shooting Stars



## tridean (17 January 2005)

Hello All, I was just wondering if someone could explain to me what a doji and a shooting star would look like. I read it in reference to trend reversals and was mentioned in the same paragraph as double tops and head and shoulders which I do understand,

Cheers


----------



## positivecashflow (17 January 2005)

Doji:




> The Doji is simply a formation in which the open and close are the same.


----------



## positivecashflow (17 January 2005)

Shooting Star (loose definition):


> 1. Price gap open to the upside.
> 2. Small real body formed near the bottom of the price range.
> 3. The upper shadow at least three times as long as the body.
> 4. The lower shadow is small or nonexistent.


----------



## RichKid (27 January 2005)

Still learning about candles but Louise Bedford says that if there's more than one doji next to each other it is of less significance than if the doji was in isolation. Mentioned in her Candlesticks book.


----------



## fredk (28 January 2005)

good candlestick site you may wanna check out 

http://www.litwick.com/glossary.html


----------



## RichKid (28 January 2005)

fredk said:
			
		

> good candlestick site you may wanna check out
> http://www.litwick.com/glossary.html




Thanks very much Fred, that's a great site for quick reference! Welcome to these forums too, hope you learn some and have fun!


----------



## telken (1 February 2005)

If you have comsec, they have breif descriptions of candle stick charting and the meanings, in the charting section.

Hope this helps


----------



## positivecashflow (4 February 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Still learning about candles but Louise Bedford says that if there's more than one doji next to each other it is of less significance than if the doji was in isolation. Mentioned in her Candlesticks book.




Bedford's Candlestick Secrets book is quite good to gain an understanding of charting and patterns in general... though I don't use candlestick patterns purely for determining the market direction...


----------



## JetDollars (9 February 2005)

IncredibleCharts website provide a lot of info which included candlestick:
http://www.incrediblecharts.com/technical/candlesticks.htm


----------

